# Thrust Vector Mig-29 Video



## gabbys (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice video of the thrust vectoring at the end.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7759393659372482987


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool video, the thrust vectoring at the end is cool!

One thing though that link only takes you to the Google Video site but not to that video. Here is a link to the video: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7759393659372482987&q=mig+29


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 16, 2005)

holy crap that's some sweet fottage at the end!


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dang! That's slick.


----------



## JonJGoldberg (Dec 19, 2005)

WOW!!! Thanks gabbys.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

martyn wasn't impressed by it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

I wasnt either to be honest, I thought it would be in the air.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

it is impressive though..........


----------

